# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Star Trek Maps (1980)

## DrWho42

i stumbled across this via reddit, but here are scans of the 1980 book _star trek maps_ courtesy of Cygnus-X1:
Star Trek Maps

----------


## DEWLine

That is _definitely_ a trip down a subspace lane of nostalgia in several ways!

----------


## jkittles

Hello,
     Nice find. I'm looking forward to going through it. 

John

----------


## kennystone

The maps look wonderful, there's something appealing about the stars. Especially after the crew dragon astronauts are brought in.

----------


## Lavia Frons

Oh whoa, these are awesome.

----------

